# armado de bafles duda en potencias



## walterferrare (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola amigos!.. necesito de su ayuda ya que este seria el primer proyecto que comienzo y me estan generando algunas dudas, mas que nada con el tema de la potencia del amplificador que debo comprar.
les comento que arme dos cajas en fenolico de 15 mm cuyas dimensiones son 72 cm de alto, 50 ancho, y de 37 profundidad, con 2 tubos de sintonia de 4 pulgadas.  los componentes que pienso colocarle a cada una seria:
parlante jahro 15 pulgadas modelo jl 350 (full range) 350 w rms, 8 ohm, Fo 42 Hz, respuesta en frecuencia 42 - 5000 Hz, SPL 105 db/1w/1m   y tweeter bala selenium st 300,  el filtro para el tweeter me recomendaron que sea un capacitor de polyester no polarizado de 4,7 uf 200 v, estaria bien ese?
en resumen que potencia seria la adecuada para estas dos cajas? cuantos rms por canal deberia tener el amplificador que debo comprar  para que cada bafle tengan un optimo rendimiento?  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 14, 2011)

Por lo que parece.. es un baffle para castigo .
Yo no le pondria mas de 250W. ( que no es poco )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2011)

Leé este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/  y hacé lo que dice ahí. Sin eso, no hay forma de saber nada.


----------



## walterferrare (Oct 14, 2011)

el amplificador deberia ser de 250 rms por canal?  en 8 ohms?   eso no produciria el efecto de clip en la potencia, ya q el parlante es de 350 rms. o solo se escuchara mas despacio del volumen total, no se corre riesgo de que se queme el parlante? ya que he leido en varios lados que si se le da menos potencia de lo que es el parlante la bobina de este se quema.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 15, 2011)

Tenes un lio barbaro de conceptos! 
Tenes dos caminos: o ponerte a leer ... o hacerme caso .
Una cosa es la POTENCIA ( debe ser MENOR a la que "aguanta" el parlante , sino lo volás ) 
Otra la IMPEDANCIA ... si al amplificador lo "cargas" con una demasiado baja... lo QUEMAS.
Tu baffle va a tener 8Ohms como lo planteaste...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 15, 2011)

walterferrare dijo:


> eso no produciria el efecto de clip en la potencia, ya q el parlante es de 350 rms.


En todo caso, lo mas seguro, el que va a provocar el clip serás tu mismo, al querer darle mas y mas volumen, hasta que sobrepasas todo limite. Aún teniendo un amplificador muy por encima del aguante del altavoz se llega al clip.  

Acá no se encuentran altavoces Jahro y, por lo que he leído acá en el foro, es de "dudosa credibilidad" en cuanto a especificaciones. Siendo esos casos, mejor no andar muy a la suerte y no darle con un amplificador muy _grandote_. 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Una cosa es la POTENCIA ( debe ser MENOR a la que "aguanta" el parlante , sino lo volás )


Para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro (o de "audio profesional"), se tiende a usar un amplificador "mas grande" en potencia que el altavoz. Por ello, los altavoces de gama semiprofesional (Eminence p.e) y profesionales (18Sound p.e), a parte de la potencia en RMS, dan una especificada como "potencia de programa" que, en muchos casos, viene siendo esa la potencia que debe administrarle el amplificador. 

Dado mi caso, tengo un altavoz de 15" y 250 W RMS, 500 W Programa. El amplificador que le adjunto le suministra 600 W en la impedancia de conexión dada y, hasta ahora no he tenido problemas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 15, 2011)

Yoangel: 
- Has tenido suerte
- Lo usaras moderadamente. ( parece que eres profesional de esto )
- Son parlantes buenos .. por tanto aguantan lo que dicen...

Siendo que este joven no parece saber demasiado... le di el consejo mas "sano" y "prudente"....y como dices , jahro es una marca nacional argentina "barata" . No es para hacer experimentos!


----------



## walterferrare (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 18, 2011)

Al clipping llegas si la señal de entrada es superior a lo admitido , es decir , saturando .. Peor es poner demasiada potencia al parlante... chau parlante . 
Y no es solo un numero de potencia , sino depende de como ecualices, ya que la costumbre es poner graves al fondo ... le producis excursion del cono indebida, aun sin llegar a la potencia que admite.
Y a un Jahro... olvidalo!


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

los jahro son medianamente buenos comparados con los chinos , los brasileros tienen medidas raras en las bobinas muy dificiles de encontrar , para mi es un buen parlante


----------



## MD80 (Oct 25, 2011)

Este señor del video recomienda potencia de 300, para parlante de 150.... tendrá una fábrica de parlantes?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 25, 2011)

MD80 dijo:


> Este señor del video recomienda potencia de 300, para parlante de 150.... tendrá una fábrica de parlantes?


Para un altavoz de 150 W RMS está bien un amplificador de 300 W RMS.

El fabricante de amplificadores y cajas acústicas QSC, afirma lo siguiente:


> To get the best sonic performance from your loudspeakers, QSC recommends that you power them with an amplifier that is rated for at least two times the loudspeaker's continuous power rating or equal to the loudspeaker's program power rating.



Amplificadores recomendados para altavoz de 150 W RMS. Hasta un _ampli_ de 360 W está implicado:


Ésta es la página: http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/advanced_amp_selector.htm

Así como esa puedo conseguir muchas otras fuentes sobre esto. ¡Claro!, también se le puede poner un amplificador mas pequeño al altavoz, pero no esperes sacarle todo el provecho (SPL). Y recuerden que el programa musical no es una señal continua sino dinámica, por ello recomiendan esto.

Y, para especificaciones dudosas de marcas económicas QSC se lava las manos:


> DISCLAIMER:  QSC is not responsible for any damage or adverse effects to your loudspeakers or any other equipment.* Loudspeaker data is taken from manufacturers' published specifications; QSC cannot verify that this represents the actual power handling of your loudspeakers.*




PS: personalmente puedo acotar que después de usar amplificadores "sobredimensionados", no me quedaron mas ganas de usar _amplis_ pequeños.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 25, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro lo probaste personalmente???


----------



## MD80 (Oct 25, 2011)

A mi me parece que como recomendación general, sin tener en cuenta los requerimientos para los que está armado un sistema, no es válido.

Por que?

Si el caso es que para sonorizar un evento necesitamos 300 w de potencia, y disponemos de un amplificador de 300 w de potencia, y un altavoz de 150 w, y nos basamos en esta regla, hay una alta probabilidad de que en algún momento, ya sea por el tipo de música (muchos sub-bajos) o por un ocasional cliping (donde la potencia podría irse hasta los 600w), se exceda la capacidad del parlante y se queme.

Otra cosa es partir desde el altavoz, para el mismo ejemplo, usaremos un altavoz de 300w y una potencia de 600w, donde sobrepasaremos los 300w solo en picos. Pero en tal caso, no sería igualmente mas seguro un ampli de 600 w RMS trabajando a media máquina y un altavoz de 600 w RMS, que se mantuviera siempre dentro de límites?

Por otro lado, siendo el riesgo mas alto el cliping, donde existe la posibilidad que la potencia entregada por el amplificador se duplique, no sería mas seguro tener parlantes que dupliquen la potencia? 

JBL recomienda segun el uso, tres opciones:
-para aplicaciones cuidadosamente monitoreadas, potencia de amplificacion del doble del altavoz
-para aplicaciones de rutina, potencias iguales
-para instrumentos musicales distorcionados, potencia de amplificador de la mitad del altavoz

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/technote/spkpwfaq.pdf

Peavy dice que como regla general esta bien usar el doble de potencia que la del parlante, pero que si tiene que recomendar algo, es que se use la misma potencia, o un poco menos....

http://www.peavey.com/support/technotes/poweramps/HOW_MUCH_POWER.pdf


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2011)

Generalmente en el tema de la amplificacion, se sugiere el uso de potencias superiores (como en mi caso)  a las soportadas por el o los parlantes, por el simple echo de hacer trabajar los amplificadores no tan al limite, que trabajen "comodos", por otra parte, es mas facil distinguir la saturacion de un parlante, que la distorcion de una amplificador!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2011)

Este muchacho del video es un ignorante peligroso. Sabe algunos datos ciertos, con fundamentos errados y mezcla una cosa con otra. Y estoy seguro de que cree que todo lo que dice es exacto y preciso.
En otras palabras, actúa de buena fe y para peor, suena verosímil si no sabés de lo que él está hablando.

El hecho de usar un ampli del doble, triple o "loquesea-ple" de potencia no está mal, es para que no sature la salida antes de llegar al máximo del parlante. Perfecto.
La cosa es que tenés que cuidarte como de hacerte pis de no pasar la potencia del parlante con la salida del ampli. Si tenemos un parlante de 100W y un ampli de 200W, hay que poner un limitador a la entrada para que nunca se pase de 100W la salida o cocinás el parlante.

Si por el contrario el parlante es de 200W y el ampli es de 100W, nunca vamos a llegar a exprimir todo lo que el parlante da y el ampli va a clipear como loco. Acá el parlante se quema por el clipeo.

En fin, las teorías de las relaciones de potencia entre amplis y parlantes se basa en algunos preceptos y según cuál se elija hay que acomodar todo. Uno es que habrán de exprimirse al máximo los parlantes.
Si adoptamos esa, entonces el ampli ha de tener más potencia que el parlante para evitar el clipeo, pero estar limitados para evitar quemarlos por exceso de potencia.
Y además se presenta el problema de cómo saber cuándo el parlante está al máximo. Como se suele tratar de DJs y no son muy afectos a los números y mediciones (sólo dejan de subir el volumen cuando aturde o se quema), es complicado. Marche un limitador o a cocinar parlantes.

El otro punto frecuente de partida es exprimir el ampli hasta el máximo. En ese caso los parlantes habrán de tener más potencia que el ampli para aguantarlo, y habrá que evitar que el ampli clipee (no será fatal algún clipeo esporádico, pero si fueran contínuos...). Aunque como no aturde ni se quema todavía, vamos a darle mientras no suene asqueroso. Y por fin se queman.

Haciendo un paréntesis, los neumáticos de auto tienen ciertas velocidades máximas para ser usados. Según las letras que se les imprimen es el límite máximo de velocidad a la que se pueden usar. Cerrado el paréntesis.
Digamos que me compro una Ferrari y le pongo neumáticos "U". Son para 200km/h, más que buenos para cualquier auto normal, pero en la Ferrari me quedan todavía 100km/h en el acelerador. El motor va tranquilo, pero los neumáticos al límite.
Mientras no me pase de velocidad, mantengo todo seguro. Ahora... Si soy un animalito del pedal (si tuviera una Ferrari yo lo sería), a 300km/h no tengo más respuesta en los neumáticos y probablemente me haga un moño alrededor de un poste de luz.

Ahora, si pongo neumáticos "(Y)" (más de 300km/h), puedo pisar el acelerador tranquilo y sé que van a responder, por más que destruya el motor acelerando. 

La cuestión pasa siempre por el mismo punto: El conductor (u operador del ampli). Para uno "intrépido", más vale que los neumáticos respondan o todo se va al tarro. Para uno capaz de manejarse dentro de los límites, cualquier situación será más fácilmente controlable.
El responsable por la seguridad es el humano que maneja, no las gomas...
¿Se entiende?


Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 26, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Yoangel Lazaro lo probaste personalmente?


Sí, y dos mensajes atrás lo dije. Si lo dudas, tengo algunas fotos en mi album. 

Dos amplificadores Crown LPS800 y uso cada uno en modo puente, 600 W a 8 Ohm, para un altavoz _full range_ (o _mid-high_ cuando se usa con subwoofer) de 250 W RMS. Los sub's también de 250 W RMS y el _ampli_ (LPS1500) le suministra 400 W RMS a cada uno a la impedancia de conexión.



MD80 dijo:


> alta probabilidad de que en algún momento, ya sea por el tipo de música (muchos sub-bajos) o por un ocasional cliping (donde la potencia podría irse hasta los 600w), se exceda la capacidad del parlante y se queme.


Si el amplificador es de potencia 300 W, jamás podrá generar esos 600 W que afirmas. 



MD80 dijo:


> no sería igualmente mas seguro un ampli de 600 w RMS trabajando a media máquina y un altavoz de 600 w RMS, que se mantuviera siempre dentro de límites?


Sí la música fueran tonos senoidales, sí. 



MD80 dijo:


> Por otro lado, siendo el riesgo mas alto el cliping, donde existe la posibilidad que la potencia entregada por el amplificador se duplique, no sería mas seguro tener parlantes que dupliquen la potencia?


Aquí tienes razón. Pero la finalidad de esto también es no llegar jamás al clipping. Así que la forma  mas probable de fundir el altavoz es por medio de un acople (_feedback_), pero esto solo ocurre en grabaciones "en vivo" (no en la música grabada) en donde se utilizan compresores o limitadores para que no supere un determinado Pico o RMS. Y un altavoz profesional por lo general tiene tres tipos de potencia: la Media o RMS, la de Programa y la de Pico; siendo así por ejemplo: un altavoz de 500 W RMS, 1.000 W Programa y 2.000 W Pico.  



MD80 dijo:


> JBL recomienda segun el uso, tres opciones:
> -para aplicaciones cuidadosamente monitoreadas, potencia de amplificacion del doble del altavoz
> -para aplicaciones de rutina, potencias iguales
> -para instrumentos musicales distorcionados, potencia de amplificador de la mitad del altavoz


Y estoy también de acuerdo con todas, y también con Peavey. Mi lucha es aclarar que usar un amplificador del doble de potencia no daña nada (salvo que sean manos muy inescrupulosas, un niño menor de 3 años por ejemplo ).



Cacho dijo:


> Este muchacho del video es un ignorante peligroso. Sabe algunos datos ciertos, con fundamentos errados y mezcla una cosa con otra.


Estoy de acuerdo con ello, porque hace creer que si sobredimensionamos la potencia del amplificador por sobre la del altavoz nunca llegaremos al _clip_, y es totalmente falso.



Cacho dijo:


> Si tenemos un parlante de 100W y un ampli de 200W, hay que poner un limitador a la entrada para que nunca se pase de 100W la salida o cocinás el parlante.


Claro Cacho, pero como sabemos, la media del programa musical está a -12 dB. Salvo algunas muy exclusivas que están por -6 dB como ésta (fuente: aquí): 




Si el ampli es de 200 W, el atavoz de 100 W: reproduciendo ese _track_ de arriba casi al _clip_, estarán sacando cuando mucho 50 W de media del ampli. Así que no veo el caso de usar el compresor para limitar nada porque jamás se pasa, salvo que seamos personas que sonorizamos eventos públicos con bandas musicales o para el micrófono del Dj-Animador.


----------



## MD80 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si el amplificador es de potencia 300 W, jamás podrá generar esos 600 W que afirmas.



No lo afirmo yo, lo dice en cada lugar que investigues..., como por ejemplo, la misma nota que puse en el link...

Discussion: Much rock music is produced at full output with the amplifier well into clipping, and this is a matter of musical choice. When an amplifier capable of, say, 300 watts of undistorted sinewave output is driven well into clipping, its output power can approach 600 watts! So, berating the system to one-half its IEC power will result in safe operation of the loudspeaker.

Discusión: mucha música de rock, se produce a salida máxima bien dentro del clipping, y esto es una cuestión de elección musical. Cuando un amplificador capaz de digamos, 300 watts de onda sinusoidal no distorsionada, es llevada bien dentro del clipping, su salida puede aproximar los 600 watts!, entonces rebajando el sistema a la mitad de su potencia IEC, resultará en la operación segura del altavoz.

De todos modos, creo que ya quedó mas o menos claro el concepto, no hay una regla fija, sino que depende el uso y trato que se le dé a un sistema, los resultados que se obtendrán.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2011)

MD80 dijo:


> De todos modos, creo que ya quedó mas o menos claro el concepto, *no hay una regla fija,* sino que depende el uso y trato que se le dé a un sistema, los resultados que se obtendrán.


*SI HAY* una regla fija y es la que expuso yoangel más arriba: 


			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Claro Cacho, pero como sabemos, *la media del programa musical está a -12  dB. Salvo algunas muy exclusivas que están por -6 dB* como ésta
> ...
> ...
> *Si el ampli es de 200 W, el atavoz de 100 W: reproduciendo ese track de arriba casi al clip,  estarán sacando cuando mucho 50 W de media del ampli*. Así que no veo el  caso de usar el compresor para limitar nada porque jamás se pasa, salvo  que seamos personas que sonorizamos eventos públicos con bandas  musicales o para el micrófono del Dj-Animador.


Y volvemos a temas que ya tratamos hace tiempo: el *Rango Dinámico* de la música y entender que significan las especificaciones de potencia (Potencia Continua y Potencia Musical) de los parlantes. Si no se entiende eso, no hay discusión posible por que se habla en idiomas diferentes.


----------



## MD80 (Oct 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> *SI HAY* una regla fija y es la que expuso yoangel más arriba:



el "si hay" está en negrita porque nos quiere convencer con sus poderes Jedi?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 26, 2011)

Vaya que se armo discusión bizantina !

Todo por una pregunta inocente de alguien que no parece conocer demasiado....

Yo le di una respuesta conservadora para que no haga macanas.

Ahora bien , si hablamos de usar todo al extremo ... antes que nada , debemos apelar al "Sentido Común " , que paradojicamente es EL MENOS COMUN DE LOS SENTIDOS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2011)

MD80 dijo:


> el "si hay" está en negrita porque nos quiere convencer con sus poderes Jedi?


Nop...solo es para remarcar que no es a gusto del que hable, sino según las espcificaciones técnicas disponibles.

Que la fuerza te acompañe....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 26, 2011)

MD80 dijo:


> No lo afirmo yo, lo dice en cada lugar que investigues..., como por ejemplo, la misma nota que puse en el link...
> 
> 
> 
> > Discussion: Much rock music is produced at full output with the amplifier well into clipping, and this is a matter of musical choice. When an amplifier capable of, say, 300 watts of undistorted sinewave output is driven well into clipping, its output power can approach 600 watts! So, Berating the system to one-half its IEC power will result in safe operation of the loudspeaker.



Si, pero solo esa parte que citas no le da el contexto apropiado, debiste citar toda la idea. Y esa recomendación es solo para cuando se va a amplificar, por ejemplo, a la guitarra eléctrica;  no aplica para música grabada.

Tú mismo lo has escrito:


MD80 dijo:


> JBL recomienda segun el uso, tres opciones:
> -para aplicaciones cuidadosamente monitoreadas, potencia de amplificacion del doble del altavoz
> -para aplicaciones de rutina, potencias iguales
> -para instrumentos musicales distorcionados, potencia de amplificador de la mitad del altavoz



Pasa que te pones muy obtuso en solo querer creer en el punto 2 sobre las "aplicaciones de rutina, costumbre o de «sentido común»".


----------



## MD80 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si, pero solo esa parte que citas no le da el contexto apropiado, debiste citar toda la idea. Y esa recomendación es solo para cuando se va a amplificar, por ejemplo, a la guitarra eléctrica;  no aplica para música grabada.
> 
> Tú mismo lo has escrito:
> 
> ...



Evidentemente mi mayor problema reside en transmitir ideas y hacerme entender.

No solo cité toda la idea, sino que puse un link a la nota completa. O no?  

Y no creo haberme puesto obtuso, ya que lo que afirmo, es que hay que analizar el tipo de uso de un sistema, para seleccionar la relación Ampli/altavoz, y no dar recomendaciones generales.

Por favor relee mis posts...

Y por supuesto, todo con la mejor de las ondas


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2011)

Bueno, me tomó tiempo deshacerme de laburo para poder volver por estos lares.

Lo que decía yo más arriba responde básicamente a que (como decía Antonio por ahí) "el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos" (Horace Greele) y que "el sentido común no es nada común" (Voltaire).



En una onda así, el promedio andará (a ojo) por la línea verde o más abajo y los picos llegan hasta la roja. Es esperable que la salida máxima del ampli se corresponda con la línea roja, quizá con un clip en los cuatro puntos azules y que el resto del tiempo la salida esté como en 1/4 o menos de ese nivel (línea verde).
El problema (y lo he visto en vivo) es que se lleva el nivel de la línea verde esta a 7 u 8/10 del máximo y con cada pico, por chico que sea, viene un clipeo interesante.

Rango dinámico, sí, perfecto. Es así como dicen Yoangel y EZ, es indiscutible. El problema es que al darle caña llevan todo al palo y llenan el aire de saturaciones (en graves sobre todo) y eso es lo que cocina bobinas al fin. Pero "suena fuerte", que es lo que les interesa a la mayoría de los tarzanes del sonido.

Y obviamente, la culpa de que se queme termina siendo de uno que asesoró mal, no de la mala operación del sistema.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2011)

Siempre tendremos la culpa , Don Cacho ! sea en audio , informática o lo que venga!! . Vaya profesion niniguneada la nuestra 
En un todo de acuerdo con lo tuyo . 
Moraleja: Si un tipo te pregunta con que "mover" un parlante de 350W ... vos que le decis?  ---> yo 250w , no NO?
No lo va a quemar ( alguno puede ser tan ingenioso de hacerlo ) y si le clipea el ampli ... que se jo..


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si un tipo te pregunta con que "mover" un parlante de 350W...


Ahí yo le pregunto "¿Qué parlante de 350W estás usando?".

Un Jahro de 350W no pasa de unos 150W, un Peavey chino o los Selenium (los de gama media/baja de las marcas), algo como 200W.
Ya un DAS, Peavey "de los buenos", Eminence y demás de mediana o buena calidad, con 300W no los queman fácil, y hasta con 700W *bien usados*, se la bancan.

Si es por tirarle al medio, con 200-250W van más que bien en general (aunque siempre lo pueden quemar, son muy hábiles para el incendio ).
De yapa, arreglar un ampli es (en general) más barato que reenconar un parlante. Mejor que vuelen transistores y no bobinas que muchas veces no se consiguen.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2011)

Si te fijas en la pregunta inicial ... es uh Jahro de 15" .

Coincido como dije antes :  "*( alguno puede ser tan ingenioso de hacerlo )* "

Lo que es preferible arreglar ampli que parlante... ahi no sabia . No ando en esos temas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2011)

Y... Una bobina de 350W (cinta de Al o Cu) cuesta alrededor de $50, un conjunto cono/suspensión, unos $10-15, araña... bueno, esa es barata junto con el tapapolvo.
Pegamentos varios que no suman mucho en plata (pongamos $10, por decir algo) y a reenconar el parlante.

Ojo, esos son repuestos genéricos.
Si querés originales, los de Selenium (que no son "de los caros") suman alrededor de $250.
Otras marcas te cuestan bastante más.

En una hora podés tener todo listo para armar el parlante, otra más para pegarlo todo, tres o cuatro mínimo para que fragüen los pegamentos y la cuenta final te da dos horas de trabajo, algunas más de espera y entre $80 y $260 en materiales.

Definitivamente es más rápido y sale más barato reparar el ampli (a menos que se queme todo, cosa que no suele suceder).


----------

